# BMW fluffy wheel arch cleaning?



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi

Noticed that the fluffy wheel arch liners on my BMW are filthy!
What would be the best product to clean them?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## mx5mike (Oct 6, 2009)

Here in the U.S. my 2016 Lexus RX 350 has the same liners. I use meguires apc and nylon brush and have good results.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mx5mike said:


> Here in the U.S. my 2016 Lexus RX 350 has the same liners. I use meguires apc and nylon brush and have good results.


Pretty much this, a good APC and brush


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I squirt BH Auto Foam into my wheel arches when pre-washing the whole car, a good jet off with an underbody lance gets most of the worst off, then you can follow up with APC and brushes for the really stubborn stuff


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Got same on my mini & my parents fiesta. A good clean as been said then I protect them with autobrite supersheen makes them so much easier to keep clean I only need to snow foam them then re-apply the supersheen


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Jcwminiadventures said:


> Got same on my mini & my parents fiesta. A good clean as been said then I protect them with autobrite supersheen makes them so much easier to keep clean I only need to snow foam them then re-apply the supersheen


Just curious. Isn't supersheen a plastic dressing, what effect does it have on the carpet type lining??


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

As above really, mine are the same, I snow foam arches and power wash until water runs clear, takes a while, but I dont want the trapped salt in this area


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Shouldn't need a brush if you use a PW - just a strong solution of APC or carpet cleaner works fine and should remove bits of leaves etc as well.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the same arches as you
I spray 2-3 squirts of degreaser on there when washing the wheels, then the pressure washer takes care of the rest. No need for me to scrub, although if I have a wheel woolie in my hand at the time, I draw that across the wheel arch to get in the corners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> Just curious. Isn't supersheen a plastic dressing, what effect does it have on the carpet type lining??


Yes but it seems to work used for years & a few winters keep the dirt from sticking & easily cleaned off


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

This time of year all I'd do is use a long brush to clean them out. It never gets warm enough to dry the felt liners out. So cleaning with a pressure washer will drench them. It's surprising how much moisture they can hold. If people removed them I think they'd get a shock at what's behind.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

What is the actual point of manufacturers carpeting the wheel arches? I much prefer plastic, look like new once cleaned and dressed. Is it to try and suppress road noise or something?? :speechles


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> What is the actual point of manufacturers carpeting the wheel arches? I much prefer plastic, look like new once cleaned and dressed. Is it to try and suppress road noise or something?? :speechles


Exactly that. To reduce car NVH (Noise, Vibration & Harshness) levels.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would use a hogs hair fender brush, a good PW rinse the APC and give those wheel arch liners a good scrub:detailer:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

wish wash said:


> This time of year all I'd do is use a long brush to clean them out. It never gets warm enough to dry the felt liners out. So cleaning with a pressure washer will drench them. It's surprising how much moisture they can hold. If people removed them I think they'd get a shock at what's behind.


The pressure washer isn't going to drench them any more than driving through a few puddles in the rain will!


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Same as a few here 

Apc type cleaner after a good old blast out first. Scrub with an appropriate brush making sure you don’t bang the painted arch and rinse out. I master blaster dry but if you don’t have one they dry pretty quick (but then I have a hot valet bay lol.

I hate cleaning arches


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Any APC of your choice and then pressure wash.


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone.:thumb:
will try some APC and an appropriate brush. Although there isn't a lot of room between the wheel and arch liner. May have to jack the car on each corner to get better access. Will probably remove the wheels and do a proper job in the spring aswell!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I find brushes aren't that effective for arches, and I wouldn't fancy scrubbing my wheel woolies agaisnt them, 

my method is same as a few others, when applying my wheel cleaner I spray in some surfex hd and then when it comes to rinsing wheels I blast inside the arches as well, it takes it all off


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Adams do a nice brush just for this. 
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/all-accessories/products/adams-20-fender-brush


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone removed these fabric liners after a year or so to see what dirt gets through / forced through with pressure washers and potentially resides behind the liner, unseen


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

percymon said:


> Anyone removed these fabric liners after a year or so to see what dirt gets through / forced through with pressure washers and potentially resides behind the liner, unseen


ive just removed the arch liners out of my RS which only really gets used in the dry but i took it for some tuning work a few weeks ago and had to drive 200 miles back in the rain and they are quite dirty just from that one drive! as said its surprising how much gets behind them!!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

There terrible for trapping moisture in and rusting your arches


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

My focus has these and I was thinking about lining between the wheel arch and the fabric liner with a butyl backed sound deadening sheet. If these are all butted up tightly so no gaps for water to get in would this be ok?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jenks said:


> My focus has these and I was thinking about lining between the wheel arch and the fabric liner with a butyl backed sound deadening sheet. If these are all butted up tightly so no gaps for water to get in would this be ok?


Jens

I'd probably look at using Bilt Hamber Dynax products to protect the metal arch from the fabric liner. S50, UB and UC are fantastic products that contain rust inhibitors. They come in aerosol cans too, so are very easy to apply.

I did it with the rear arches of my Mk1 focus. So far so good.

Good luck.

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking about Bilt Hamber products too, but also i want to put some sound deadening in this area as the tyres are quite noisy (235/40/18)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jenks said:


> I was thinking about Bilt Hamber products too, but also i want to put some sound deadening in this area as the tyres are quite noisy (235/40/18)


Could you fit the sound deadening to the inside of the boot between the carpet and the interior boot wall.

Cheers.

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

That's probably what I will end up doing. I'll need to remove the rear seats to do it though. As I will be cleaning behind the arch liner sometime soon I thought I might kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------

